# Moving to Malaga



## Mancity79 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello everybody.
I'm very new to this so please bear with me....I have never registered to an online forum before, let alone posted messages to a mass virtual audience I don’t know….........nervous yet sooo exciting!

Sit tight, it might be a long post, here it goes; we are a young family (our girls 7, 3 and 1) looking at relocating to the Malaga area in May/June time next year. I appreciate it’s a broad search but would be very grateful of any pointers in the right direction or people’s opinions and thoughts on areas to consider moving to, good schooling, social groups, integration with a healthy mix of international people and locals etc.

To help narrow the search down;
1.	We need to be within a 45 minute drive of Malaga Airport – for work reasons.
2.	Schooling. This will to an extent dictate our location I suppose. Our preference is to have the eldest (8 then) in an international school, and the younger two in a bi-lingual Spanish/English nursery/primary school if such exist. I've read a lot of threads on the forum and noticed that this topic can be quite the discussion point, but we do have our reasons for the need of international schooling. Any advice on good schools and experiences would be very welcome here…
3.	We have no Spanish language (this will be worked on!) so our preference would sway us to a more English/International community to live in but not limiting. Nor do we want to be in a ‘British Bubble’ with a full English breakfast bar on the corner.
4.	A location that’s not too rural given that we’ll have schools run’s on, and nothing too coastal where we feel we’ll be living in a package holiday resort and left on our own out of season! Access to all major conveniences required.
5.	My in laws used to live in Nerja, (I know there is an international school in Almunecar) and we used to love visiting this area, although we do have some reservations about limited numbers of young British/International families there compared with the west of Malaga, but we’re also not keen on the stereotypical glitzy side of Marbella or the built up areas of Benalmadena/Torremolinos either. 
6.	Nice, welcoming, clean areas for good family living required….

We have a trip planned for February to further explore the area and maybe have a look at a few schools and rental properties. Any ideas on where to base ourselves for this would be great, and advice or experiences on international schools in the areas…...all would be gratefully received.

One last thing. My work has taken us to many places across Europe, so we’re no strangers to the ‘starting again and settling in’ process – perversely we quite enjoy the experiences of it all, but do want to settle for a longer period now with children. We’ve been living in France for the last 3 years; although I’m sure the Spanish system to start can be somewhat cumbersome, I would refuse at this stage to believe it be worse than the French:frusty:………awaiting some reactions to this comment no doubt….

Thanks for listening and I look forward to some thoughts.
Steve.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mancity79 said:


> Hello everybody.
> I'm very new to this so please bear with me....I have never registered to an online forum before, let alone posted messages to a mass virtual audience I don’t know….........nervous yet sooo exciting!
> 
> Sit tight, it might be a long post, here it goes; we are a young family (our girls 7, 3 and 1) looking at relocating to the Malaga area in May/June time next year. I appreciate it’s a broad search but would be very grateful of any pointers in the right direction or people’s opinions and thoughts on areas to consider moving to, good schooling, social groups, integration with a healthy mix of international people and locals etc.
> ...


Hi Steve,
Glad to see you've had a look around the forum and found it interesting enough to sign up.
First thing, I have to ask, you do have work sorted, don't you? If not, go back to the drawing board!
Next thing to consider are the schools and international/ British are more difficult to find than bi lingual primary schools, so my advice would be to go to the FAQ's, post 3 and you'll find some links there about NABSS etc.
There are now lots of state bilingual primary schools, but in general bi lingual isn't really bi lingual. It means some classes are taught using the English language with varying degrees of success. You'll also find info in post 3 in the FAQ's.
Have a look at post 1 as well which tells you about the requiremnents you have to fulfil to be legally resident here.
All for now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Take a look at Torre Muelle, just west of Benalmadena and a 20 minute train ride from the airport. Thats where we lived. A brilliant international school http://www.thebritishcollege.com/es.aspx, a primary school "just up the road", a train station to get you to that airport, close to the sea, has a couple of shops and bars, is close to countryside/campo....... We lived there, it was perfect. My husband commuted, so I didnt have to drive hime to and from the airport!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

" We’ve been living in France for the last 3 years; although I’m sure the Spanish system to start can be somewhat cumbersome, I would refuse at this stage to believe it be worse than the French………awaiting some reactions to this comment no doubt…."


My Argentinian friends (Spanish residents for many years) moved close to Paris for a few years with their children. Their opinion was that French bureaucracy was EVEN worse than Spanish. If you have handled the French way, Spain should hold no major surprises for you!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When does this change regarding Form S1 come in. If it is from April 2014, would the OP not be better advised to apply for one, 'move' and register as residents before then?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> When does this change regarding Form S1 come in. If it is from April 2014, would the OP not be better advised to apply for one, 'move' and register as residents before then?


yes - it's from the new tax year in the UK - so April 1st


----------



## Dre (Jan 24, 2010)

Malaga is one of my favorite cities in Spain and I've visited it quite a lot, best of luck in setting up shop there!


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

A good area for you to look at would be the Coin area, my parents live up there after moving all over the coast and malaga, and seems to be the best place for both worlds, inland with the spanish so that you can pick up the language, with some expats as well, and the fact that your only 20 mins drive from the beach! 

K


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

I would visit all International Schools available in the area. Take a good look at their facilities or lack of before making a decision. 
My kids are at the British College in Benalmadena now.........................and if I had my time again, well......................I think I would have made a different decision! My kids are 12 & 16.
A lot of my son's friends seem to live in Torrequebrada & I really like Arroyo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> I would visit all International Schools available in the area. Take a good look at their facilities or lack of before making a decision.
> My kids are at the British College in Benalmadena now.........................and if I had my time again, well......................I think I would have made a different decision! My kids are 12 & 16.
> A lot of my son's friends seem to live in Torrequebrada & I really like Arroyo.


You see, my kids were there and we found it an excellent school! Sunny view in torremolinos is also good

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

With schools I think you have to 'speak as you find' as my mother would say!

I sway between disappointed & annoyed most days! & my daughter is suffering from cabin fever! 

BUT what I will say my kids, especially my daughter (soon to be 17), has never gone to school with such a nice bunch of kids. & her 2 A level tutors, (4 A level subjects), are top notch.

Both of my kids have only been educated overseas at International Schools (American, British and International curriculum's).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angil said:


> With schools I think you have to 'speak as you find' as my mother would say!
> 
> I sway between disappointed & annoyed most days! & my daughter is suffering from cabin fever!
> 
> ...


we have two International schools based in my town & just up the road in the next

they are like chalk & cheese - totally different as far as facilities, uniform, ethos 

both are popular - & like marmite - you either love them or hate them - & if you love one - you'll hate the other


----------



## Ade_Slater (Nov 20, 2013)

*Spanish*

Hi,

You are going to need to learn Spanish and one way of doing it is to learn with your children - they will learn quicker than you. 

I have seen one place that actually teaches you as a family group which will make it easier at home.


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys

How did you get on? Keen to know where you chose and how it went!

thanks

KG5



Mancity79 said:


> Hello everybody.
> I'm very new to this so please bear with me....I have never registered to an online forum before, let alone posted messages to a mass virtual audience I don’t know….........nervous yet sooo exciting!
> 
> Sit tight, it might be a long post, here it goes; we are a young family (our girls 7, 3 and 1) looking at relocating to the Malaga area in May/June time next year. I appreciate it’s a broad search but would be very grateful of any pointers in the right direction or people’s opinions and thoughts on areas to consider moving to, good schooling, social groups, integration with a healthy mix of international people and locals etc.
> ...


----------

